# Long-billed Woodcreeper + Virtual Birding Video



## Glenn Bartley (Apr 24, 2020)

In case anyone is stuck at home and really missing birdwatching I've made a short video of some of my favourite birds I've been fortunate enough to see over the past 5 years.

You can find it - HERE

Cheers!

Glenn


----------



## Del Paso (Apr 24, 2020)

Glenn Bartley said:


> In case anyone is stuck at home and really missing birdwatching I've made a short video of some of my favourite birds I've been fortunate enough to see over the past 5 years.
> 
> You can find it - HERE
> 
> ...


Fantastic video !
But: discouraging for us (especially me), poor less talented mortals...
Great work !


----------



## AlanF (Apr 24, 2020)

Why should us less talented individuals be discouraged? Most of us birders photograph for the sheer fun of it and enjoy, share and get inspired by our friends photos. Be inspired not discouraged!


----------



## Peter in Boulder (Apr 24, 2020)

Thanks for that Glen. In a non-Coronavirus world, my wife and I would have been in Costa Rica right now. This will have to do for now


----------



## Click (Apr 24, 2020)

Beautiful shot. Thanks for sharing. Well done, Glenn.


----------



## Del Paso (Apr 24, 2020)

AlanF said:


> Why should us less talented individuals be discouraged? Most of us birders photograph for the sheer fun of it and enjoy, share and get inspired by our friends photos. Be inspired not discouraged!


What I meant was that it won't be easy, if not impossible, at least for me, to achieve such a degree of perfection. Discouragement was rethorically meant !
Anyway, Glenn's bird pictures belong to the very best I've ever seen.


----------



## AlanF (Apr 24, 2020)

Peter in Boulder said:


> Thanks for that Glen. In a non-Coronavirus world, my wife and I would have been in Costa Rica right now. This will have to do for now


We should be in Peru right now. But, I have been able to find lots of local birds so the gear is getting good use.


----------

